# avtech

## manos1

avtech av760 4ch   2         .
       hdd       12  5       12         ..    ?         .       4                    ...   dvr no name                     -      ..

----------


## moutoulos

To - ()     ,     -  AvTech? ( 19V).

----------


## nestoras

DVR.    5  12               .     '         !
        "ground loops".            .        ,  .     (   )    ,                 .

----------


## moutoulos

/   ,    ?.

----------


## manos1

avtech  19  2,21                  19  4,71      (-)  avtech         12 5   ... 
        (    )

----------


## nestoras

> hdd        12  5       12          ..    ?



             ""    DVR             .                 .
  ,               .

----------


## moutoulos

...



...    
  3 ?.      
,      . 

  19VDC     ,  
   5 & 12 VDC. 

          ()
  ().
-----------------------------------------------
>           
  ()  . 
-----------------------------------------------
    ,  ?.

----------


## veteran

> avtech av760 4ch   2         .
> ........
>              -      ..



     ,                 .                 .

----------


## ggr

> ,                 .                 .



,     .     low esr  105C,                  .

----------


## manos1

.             !
         ...      dvr         (   loop            dvr)                   ,         .        ?

----------

